# Nove Scotia charters?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello all,

Does anyone have any info on chartering a sailboat on the eastern side of Nova Scotia? Thanks for any information you might share.

Dave


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

There are some companies in Mahone Bay Nova Scotia. Try http://www.discoverysailing.com/ for one.

Also try searching for Bras D''or Lakes for other charters.

Try also www.sunnybrookyachts.com a brokerage in Mahone Bay. They will know of anyone in the Mahone Bay area.

Try www.oceanyachtsales.com a broker in halifax who would know of any in halifax area.

Regards,

Mike Hoyt
Halifax, Nova Scotia


----------

